# Which stone?



## augerpro (Aug 18, 2013)

Been learning to sharpen on shapton glass stones, and I really like cutting, and splash and go, but was hoping for something with more feedback. Looking for a single 1k or 2k stone to try out. Brands I'm looking at are Beston, King, and Chosera. Thoughts?


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 18, 2013)

Beston - decent
King - slow cutting
Chosera - over priced

JMO


----------



## jgraeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Go gesshin all the way, you will not be disappointed!


----------



## GConcept999 (Aug 19, 2013)

I've heard nothing but very fast cutter and good feedback on Gesshin stones, they also have splash-n-go lines.

Bester 1k or 1.2k for mid-value stone, fast cutter, good feedback, but a soaker. I have the 1k, I think it's fast with okay-good feedback. I think I would prefer a little softer and muddier. I'm influenced by the Suehiro Rika 5k, by its smooth silky feel.

How about Naniwa Green Brick 2k? not sure how fast it cuts compared to the others, but many say it has good feedback, muddy and polishes to 4-5k, & can be splash-n-go.


----------



## augerpro (Aug 19, 2013)

The Gesshin sound compelling. Do the splash and go models have as good a feedback as the others?


----------



## Asteger (Aug 19, 2013)

bahamaroot said:


> Beston - decent
> King - slow cutting
> Chosera - over priced



If you can find a Japanese seller, Chosera should be a lot more moderately priced. Of course this would depend on your googling and maybe Japanese skills.

I recently got a 600 Chosera for around $35 from a shop, though they don't ship internationally. If what you find is overpriced then you haven't found the right places. (Avoid US sellers, I guess?) For example, I just googled for a 1000 grit and this came up on Ratuken: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/honmamon-r/zt-sse1000/?s-id=pc_srecommend_01

Finding a decent deal on shipping would be another thing. Probably more economical to order more than one.


----------



## chinacats (Aug 19, 2013)

augerpro said:


> The Gesshin sound compelling. Do the splash and go models have as good a feedback as the others?



The only Gesshin's I have (600 and 5k) are splash and go and I consider the feedback to be very good.


----------



## tk59 (Aug 19, 2013)

I've used nearly all the Gesshin stones and own a fair number of them. In general, tactile feedback on the soakers is second to none. The splash n go stones are a step or two behind but still very nice. I use them as my standard sharpening stones. If I broke one, I'd replace it immediately. Of the less expensive options in the 1k range, I would pick the Bester 1.2k. It's a soaker and has long been the best value leader in the category.


----------



## mhlee (Aug 19, 2013)

GConcept999 said:


> How about Naniwa Green Brick 2k? not sure how fast it cuts compared to the others, but many say it has good feedback, muddy and polishes to 4-5k, & can be splash-n-go.



I have a Green Brick. It is soft, gouges easily, feels kind of dull to me depending on the knife, but is great for softer stainless steels in my experience.


----------



## Matus (Aug 19, 2013)

I had a chance to use Bester 1000/6000 combination stone and the feeleing vas very nice and cutting speed was good too.


----------



## jgraeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Do you have other stones? If I had to do it again I'd only get two stones either gesshin (400-4k) or gesshin (600-6k)

The 4k and the 6k cut so fast you won't need to drop down further than that very often and if you do the course stone only take a few passes anyways. 

I'd save the other money I spent for jnats and knives


----------



## augerpro (Aug 19, 2013)

jgraeff said:


> Do you have other stones?



I have Shapton GS 500/1k/6k. Usually just use the 1k to 6k. Sometimes I think the 1k is probably overkill to start with. I'm leaning toward getting the Gesshin 2k soaker just to see how it feels. I'll go from that to the Shapton 6k.


----------



## jgraeff (Aug 19, 2013)

The 2k is nice cuts really fast leaves a 2k edge useable for petty and fish etc. 

But the 4k cuts just as fast and leaves much better edge. Just something to think about I have the 2k but only use on my fish knives, parings knives Etc something with a lot
Of tooth.


----------

